# labor day ride



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ will be at MUDDY JOES for the labor day weekend . anyone else going everyone welcome to stop by an shot the sh-t


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It's gonna be a good time! I'll be there Rick. We should be there by 2 pm Friday. I'm looking forward to riding with you again.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

10-4 I think chad will be there this time he finally caught a ride when he's not on call an another buddy down here just got a rzr an foreman are going to come by also see you guys friday


----------



## Sage2k (Aug 3, 2014)

Whats Muddy Joes like? Does it have alot of trials, or is it mostly mud holes?

I just got a 2013 brute 750, but still completely stock. Don't wanna push it. Just looking for some trails to have fun on.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

There's enough trails that you can stay out of the bad holes come on by we will be at the end of grizzly lane we will keep you safe if you want to join in

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

If the holes or very bad I will make a trail around if there's not 1 already


----------



## Sage2k (Aug 3, 2014)

Cool. Will probably be there Sat and Sunday. 

If you see a bearded dude on a stock red brute looking like he don't know what he's doin, that'd be me haha

Still gotta finish breaking it in. Only 35 miles. Prolly end up changing the oil on the trailer once it hits 60.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

If you see grizzly we will have a 44ft white trailer along with several campers with Backwoods Bloggers stickers on about everything there .welcome to drop by anytime


----------

